# Snowboard cleaning QUESTION!



## walove (May 1, 2009)

You can use any type of cleaner on the top sheet. As for the base i would only use a snowboard/ski base cleaner, even then use it sparingly as it tends to dry out the base, so if you do wax the board afterwards. Waxing a dirty base and then scraping it while it is hot will pull a lot of dirt out too. Scrape it good first before you apply the wax and then again afterwards until no wax is coming off. If the base is in really bad shape you can have a shop give it a base grind for $25 or so.


----------

